# NXTools - CFW for Nintendo Switch



## einhuman197 (Jan 16, 2017)

Today I'll announce my newest project: NXTools. 
It's a custom firmware for switch


Features:
-Emunand support
-Works up to firmware 2.1.0
-Firm0/firm1 protection 
-Nand dumping 
-Xorpad dumping 
-Compatible with 3DS - Turns your 3DS into a Switch! Arm9 Exploit needed

Entrypoints:
Cubic Ninja NX
Webkit
Tegraloaderhax (soon) 



Release and proof soon please understand. 



Enjoy the waiting. 



Credits:
Roxas75
Gateway 
Crown3DS-Team (they made 72% of the code  ) 
Margen67
hacksn5s4
Smea
Yls8


----------



## Yamathedestroyer (Jan 16, 2017)

Fake and Gay


----------



## einhuman197 (Jan 16, 2017)

Yamathedestroyer said:


> Fake and Gay


Dear Yama, 

The project isn't fake but it doesn't have a gui yet so I can't proof it. Please understand


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 16, 2017)

einhuman197 said:


> Browser


browser? where?


Spoiler


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jan 16, 2017)

if there is a switch exploit in the future, the first cfw should be called this tbh


----------



## cheuble (Jan 16, 2017)

Hum, I'm sorry but I don't see @hacksn5s4's name in the credits. Don't forget he's the one who made ds rom loading possible on the switch!


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jan 16, 2017)

cheuble said:


> Hum, I'm sorry but I don't see @hacksn5s4's name in the credits. Don't forget he's the one who made ds rom loading possible on the switch!





einhuman197 said:


> Credits:
> Roxas75
> Gateway
> Crown3DS-Team (they made 72% of the code  )
> ...


----------



## supermario18 (Jan 17, 2017)

I'M DYING


----------



## einhuman197 (Jan 17, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> browser? where?
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Dear Smileyhead we enabled browser with Cubic ninja nx. I think it was disabled because it wasn't finished yet. It name was "Nintendohackerssuckspider"


----------



## cheuble (Jan 17, 2017)

CitizenSnips said:


> .


I'm blind then X.X


----------



## djalmafreestyler (Jan 17, 2017)

Does it have region free?


----------



## cheuble (Jan 17, 2017)

djalmafreestyler said:


> Does it have region free?


Nope. This CFW locks the region!


----------



## einhuman197 (Jan 17, 2017)

cheuble said:


> Nope. This CFW locks the region!


Yes unfortunately we haven't found a workaround but with region free .nxia's you should be fine.


----------



## proflayton123 (Jan 17, 2017)

Haha I love eof 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## einhuman197 (Jan 18, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> Haha I love eof
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well this is really going to happen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Touko White (Jan 18, 2017)

supermario18 said:


> I'M DYING


hi


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 22, 2017)

Can I be a beta tester?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 22, 2017)

Will be released before christmas.


----------



## gabrt (Feb 10, 2017)

einhuman197 said:


> Today I'll announce my newest project: NXTools.
> It's a custom firmware for switch
> 
> 
> ...





does it allow us to play free games just like 3ds.
When will it be released?


----------



## einhuman197 (Feb 10, 2017)

It'll allow you playing games once we have dumped games. It will be released soon, please understand.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## einhuman197 (Feb 27, 2017)

Update: So we passed the pre alpha phase and now we are in alpha and almost ready to release it. Enjoy !


----------



## Subtle Demise (Feb 27, 2017)

einhuman197 said:


> Update: So we passed the pre alpha phase and now we are in alpha and almost ready to release it. Enjoy !


Thank god! I thought they raided your house and finally found that cp stash.


----------



## Knucklesfan (Mar 1, 2017)

You should use mendevhowhaxx, it runs at boot. All you need is a men.dev file inside of sysnand. Using switchhaxx, and switchstack, we can boot into nintyhax and run the men.dev installer. This men.dev file runs at boot, and allows firms such as nxtools to boot. It has a 75 percent boot rate, with 25 percent being with the "Switch Logo of Doom" in which your switch locks at the switch logo on boot. Sadly, until we have a more powerful exploit, such as NintyHaxSpoit9, this is the best we can do. Source code coming soon!

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricken (Mar 1, 2017)

Can I install this on my 3DS?


----------



## Knucklesfan (Mar 1, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Can I install this on my 3DS?


Yes, but  you'll need sighax.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mavsynchroid (Mar 8, 2017)

I get it.


----------



## einhuman197 (Mar 8, 2017)

Knucklesfan said:


> You should use mendevhowhaxx, it runs at boot. All you need is a men.dev file inside of sysnand. Using switchhaxx, and switchstack, we can boot into nintyhax and run the men.dev installer. This men.dev file runs at boot, and allows firms such as nxtools to boot. It has a 75 percent boot rate, with 25 percent being with the "Switch Logo of Doom" in which your switch locks at the switch logo on boot. Sadly, until we have a more powerful exploit, such as NintyHaxSpoit9, this is the best we can do. Source code coming soon!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


We currently concentrate on joyconhax. Please understand.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Mar 8, 2017)

Why isn't this in Switch - hacking & homebrew section?
https://gbatemp.net/forums/switch-hacking-homebrew.285/


----------



## einhuman197 (Mar 8, 2017)

Kubas_inko said:


> Why isn't this in Switch - hacking & homebrew section?
> https://gbatemp.net/forums/switch-hacking-homebrew.285/


Because it's a hoax.


----------



## Knucklesfan (Mar 8, 2017)

einhuman197 said:


> Because it's a hoax.


Hax = Hoax

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larsenv (Mar 8, 2017)

Where's the download link?


----------



## Knucklesfan (Mar 8, 2017)

Larsenv said:


> Where's the download link?


At walmart. Ask them for arm10booterhax.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 8, 2017)

Will it blend?


----------



## Filo97 (Mar 9, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Will it blend?


Only if you use blenderhax. to do so download the model etiding program blender on your microwave, then blend your microwave with blender, then put the blender in the microwave, then blend the blender in the blended microwave, then put nxtools in the blended blender in the blended microwave. a new tounge twister will come out.


----------



## einhuman197 (Mar 26, 2017)

We are making progress! Thanks to Hacksn5s4 our cfw finally supports firmware 2.0.0. Private beta testing is coming soon!


----------



## KnightHawkDown (Apr 18, 2017)

so are anywhere close because i mean you started this before it even came out


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Apr 18, 2017)

KnightHawkDown said:


> so are anywhere close because i mean you started this before it even came out


It's fake. Not real. A joke.


----------



## KnightHawkDown (Apr 18, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> It's fake. Not real. A joke.


kinda figured that but you now people try im not worried about it anyways there are no good switch game out yet


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 18, 2017)

can we play gaecube mulator??!!1!?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 19, 2017)

soon™


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 19, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> can we play gaecube mulator??!!1!?


ya, it kan alzo ply x boox juan emulatr


----------



## Dysproh (May 1, 2017)

For those of you asking: this is bs, no e of these enty point do, and likely never will, exist. The op is fake and gay.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 1, 2017)

Dysproh said:


> For those of you asking: this is bs, no e of these enty point do, and likely never will, exist. The op is fake and gay.


This is the EoF, this is where we make shit posts, learn2gbatemp


----------



## Dysproh (May 1, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> This is the EoF, this is where we make shit posts, learn2gbatemp


Did you not see in my post where it said "e of"?


----------



## Boogieboo6 (May 1, 2017)

Dysproh said:


> Did you not see in my post where it said "e of"?


Looks like a typo


Dysproh said:


> For those of you asking: this is bs, *none* of these enty point do, and likely never will, exist. The op is fake and gay.


And I'll continue believing it's a typo. You just don't know what the eof is


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2017)

Dysproh said:


> For those of you asking: this is bs, no e of these enty point do, and likely never will, exist. The op is fake and gay.



No u


----------



## Seriel (May 2, 2017)




----------



## proflayton123 (May 2, 2017)

Love this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SANIC (May 2, 2017)

Dysproh said:


> Did you not see in my post where it said "e of"?


Topkek m9 you really gotta understand GBATemp


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2017)

im sorry im a noob but im having a problem with my nz tools cfw when i load it makes a red screen and says something like wannacry your files are now encrypted pay us money did i brick my switch?? thanks in advance


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 20, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> im sorry im a noob but im having a problem with my nz tools cfw when i load it makes a red screen and says something like wannacry your files are now encrypted pay us money did i brick my switch?? thanks in advance


no, pay the moneees


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> no, pay the moneees



i would but im porr and dont wanna pay for my games so can u help me pls thanks in gbadvance


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 20, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> i would but im porr and dont wanna pay for my games so can u help me pls thanks in gbadvance


no u


----------



## einhuman197 (May 20, 2017)

Well try the tool WannaKey but it doesnt always work. You usually get wannacry when you update on a higher Firmware that armtrustzonehax nxway doesnt support.


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> no u



rly u no help me?  sad

no, angry

actually, *FUCKING PISSED* you pathetic wanker.  Why are you refusing to help me when I am in such a desperate time of need?  Pathetic little bitch, people like you are the walking scum of the Earth.  Human decency is dead, and you are living proof of it.  I hope you die in a fire pit, mauled by wolves and giant bees.  Suck my fuck, little asshole.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



einhuman197 said:


> Well try the tool WannaKey but it doesnt always work. You usually get wannacry when you update on a higher Firmware that armtrustzonehax nxway doesnt support.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Optimus G mit Tapatalk


im sorry i dont speak germany


----------



## einhuman197 (May 20, 2017)

Ignore the last part.


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2017)

einhuman197 said:


> Ignore the last part.


i did but i still dont speak german and cant understand what u just said lol


----------



## einhuman197 (May 20, 2017)

It was the standard tapatalk signature it reactivated i just updated tapatalk.


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2017)

einhuman197 said:


> It was the standard tapatalk signature it reactivated i just updated tapatalk.


ok lol but i dont know what this has to do with anything i dont know what your saying i just want my switch not bricked is that too much to ask


----------



## einhuman197 (May 20, 2017)

Yeh when you update with nxway the stability is so high so the system can't handle the wannacry fix.


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2017)

einhuman197 said:


> Yeh when you update with nxway the stability is so high so the system can't handle the wannacry fix.


so my system is bricked ???


----------



## einhuman197 (May 20, 2017)

Yep


----------



## einhuman197 (Jun 15, 2017)

Quick Update guys. 
Thanks to Margen we now Support 2.1.0. We can't support the 2.3.0 yet but we are working on it. Please understand that we need time to make the cfw stable.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 15, 2017)

cheuble said:


> Hum, I'm sorry but I don't see @hacksn5s4's name in the credits. Don't forget he's the one who made ds rom loading possible on the switch!


he also made it possible to reprogram the tegra into an AMD Threadripper i9


----------



## Procyon (Jun 15, 2017)

Can I haxxx my microwave with this?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes, you can do anything!


----------



## Procyon (Jun 15, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Yes, you can do anything!



Wew, so then I CAN microwave my cat like ALF, finally... I always wanted to taste cat/cattle


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 15, 2017)

Procyon said:


> Wew, so then I CAN microwave my cat like ALF, finally... I always wanted to taste cat/cattle


Yep, you can microwave a cat, but it also works with metal tools


----------



## Procyon (Jun 15, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Yep, you can microwave a cat, but it also works with metal tools



Yusss, so I can now microwave a knife... Always wanted to do that. BRB, I'll seriously do that now.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 15, 2017)

Procyon said:


> Yusss, so I can now microwave a knife... Always wanted to do that. BRB, I'll seriously do that now.


yesplz


----------



## Procyon (Jun 15, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> yesplz



My microwave exploded


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 15, 2017)

Procyon said:


> My microwave exploded


Yespls

Sent from my cave of despair where I don't stalk Seriel


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 15, 2017)

This got dumb.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 15, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> This got dumb.


Forums > Other Discussions > The Edge of the Forum


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Forums > Other Discussions > The Edge of the Forum


But it had potential


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 15, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> But it had potential





Dionicio3 said:


> Forums > Other Discussions > The Edge of the Forum


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 15, 2017)

Oh right.








poop


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 16, 2017)

EoF best EoF


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 16, 2017)

Nxtool is compatible with 3ds btw. 
I installed it on my n3ds and now i play switch games on it


----------



## einhuman197 (Jun 16, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Nxtool is compatible with 3ds btw.
> I installed it on my n3ds and now i play switch games on it


Thanks for confirming. We weren't able to test it. I'll add this to first Post.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 17, 2017)

hey I just installed it to my arm. I figured it'd be compatible since the 3DS uses an ARM cpu. Now I can play 3DS games on my arm.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 17, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> hey I just installed it to my arm. I figured it'd be compatible since the 3DS uses an ARM cpu. Now I can play 3DS games on my arm.


bad joke


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 17, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> bad joke


ruuuuuude


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 17, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> bad joke


it is not joke, I can play on my arm


----------



## thatmanfromspace (Jun 28, 2017)

NXTools is really great. Thanks for releasing it! Now i can play Switch games on my GBA SP


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jul 20, 2017)

Turn my 3DS into a Switch? Huh?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 20, 2017)

OrGoN3 said:


> Turn my 3DS into a Switch? Huh?


Scrub, it turned my MS-DOS computer into a switch


----------



## Vila_ (Sep 22, 2021)

Where is the download link????    OP is a scammer >:-(


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 24, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> Where is the download link????    OP is a scammer >:-(


le weird champ


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 24, 2021)

CPG said:


> le weird champ


Le necrobump


----------

